

Collective Intelligence - how communities make decisions - robrenaud
http://edge.org/conversation/collective-intelligence

======
robrenaud
I found this part particularly interesting.

> If it's not just putting a bunch of smart people in a group that makes the
> group smart, what is it?

> Finally, and most surprisingly to us, we found that the collective
> intelligence of the group was significantly correlated with the percentage
> of women in the group. More women were correlated with a more intelligent
> group. Interestingly, this last result is not just a diversity result. It's
> not just saying that you need groups with some men and some women. It looks
> like that it's a more or less linear trend. That is, more women are better
> all the way up to all women. It is also important to realize that this
> gender effect is largely statistically mediated by the social perceptiveness
> effect. In other words, it was known before we did our work that women on
> average scored higher on this measure of social perceptiveness than men.

